# مساعدة عاجلة أريد طريقة عمل كريم فرد الشعر



## ابو فواد (18 فبراير 2016)

أريد طريقة عمل مستحضر كريم فرد الشعر للرجال خاصة بطريقة فعالة وسريعة حيث هناك طريقة باستخدام النشا والصودا الكاوية أعتقد يا ريت أي من الأخوة المهندسين بيعرف الطريقة ان يكتبها بالتفصيل ولكم جزيل الشكر 
أنا أخوكم من قسم الهندسة المدنية


----------

